# Road bike from Bikes Direct: Yes or No?



## mtberik

I'm a jr. mountain biker and i want to get in to road biking too. I was looking on BD for bikes and they were all good deals. The bike i was interested in was the 2014 Motobcane Super Strada  with ultegras and i was wondering if anyone else had it and how it is?


----------



## tihsepa

mtberik said:


> I'm a jr. mountain biker and i want to get in to road biking too. I was looking on BD for bikes and they were all good deals. The bike i was interested in was the 2014 Motobcane Super Strada  with ultegras and i was wondering if anyone else had it and how it is?


Nope, nobody else has one. You would be the first. Every other member with a post count less than 5 will tell you how awesome it is.

Not to sound like a jerk, but this reeks of shill.


----------



## SauronHimself

Bikes Direct bicycles can be okay, but you have to be savvy enough to know what you're buying. From the sounds of things, I'm guessing you don't know a whole lot about road bikes, and you may wish to consider looking at a local shop's inventory. At least there you can learn what geometries fit you best. Plus, with the spring around the corner shops still have some last-year inventory they're trying to blow out the door, so those bikes will be marked down considerably, and they have practically no difference with the current year models save the paint job and maybe wheels.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho

For me, no.


----------



## NJBiker72

Yould be better off getting fit at an LBS and buying a bike with Sora components.


----------



## SystemShock

"Oh hai, guys. Does Bikes Direct make gud bikes?".


----------



## Creakyknees

it's pretty good value for money, but as noted above you should plan on doing some mechanical adjustments before the bike is road-ready.


----------



## skitorski

Reported to Mods. This is a disgrace to the Bikes Direct thread.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/lounge/bikes-direct-259142.html


----------



## adjtogo

Well, let's just say this. If you're new to road cycling, visit your LBS. Test ride some bikes and find one you like. You're much better off buying a bike from a brick and mortar store in your area, than buying anything off of the internet. You can find some good deals at your LBS too. Ask the shop owner if he can get you a 2012 or 2013 model. You'll save money if he can get you a model year or two older. Plus, you'll have free tune ups and a full bike warranty for a period of time.


----------



## SystemShock

This thread doesn't really belong in the Lounge. There's a whole Motobecane/Bikes Direct forum, probably populated with ppl who actually own BD bikes.


----------



## brabcdtumao

yes,those bikes will be marked down considerably, and they have practically no difference with the current year models save the paint job and maybe wheels.


----------



## SlippedChain

You mean that someone actually created a thread dedicated solely to Bikes Direct?


----------



## kiwisimon

SlippedChain said:


> You mean that someone actually created a thread dedicated solely to Bikes Direct?


Bikes Direct did it. Not Kenny however.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando

I don't have that bicycle but I do own a Motobecane Immortal that I bought in 2010 that has served me well. I have done a number of century rides with my Immortal, around 8,000 training miles, changed the saddle a few times, replaced the FSA crank with a Shimano 105, and replaced the original stem with a shorter, better stem. For the money, Motobecanes are not a bad deal, even if you spend another $50-$80 to get your LBS to assemble and tune the bike up after you receive it. Which I recommend you do unless you have a decent amount of wrench experience with road bikes.


----------



## Aravilar

There's always a million shills for against BD and for LBSes here, I don't see anyone complaining about them.

I don't understand people suggesting last year's model on a Ultegra-level bike; you're missing out on a revamp cycle with the 6700 vs. 6800. Buying last year 105 makes sense since there's no such gap.

I bought two "cheap" BD bikes and they're a solid value but not great bikes. I recently went with a Kestrel Legend vs. the Motobecane Immortal, but mainly out of size availability and aesthetics more than anything else.


----------



## headloss

> Post Road bike from Bikes Direct: Yes or No?


If you have to ask, my answer is NO.


----------



## roadmountain

The prices seem fantastic, but I'm so pro "test ride a bike before you buy" I'm not sure if I ever could or would buy from BD.


----------



## GarzaAlfredo

I bought one and it should be here next Monday.

I'm an experienced cyclist and this will be my second road bike.
I wanted a Specialized Secteur Elite but here in Mexico stock for bigger guys is very scarce, another candidate was a Bianchi Via Nirone 7 with Sora.
The Super Strada seems like a superb value since it has the Ultegra 6800 which has very similar performance to Dura Ace.

Once I get it assembled and dialed in I will post pictures and a review.


----------



## dfischer1

That's a great bike. Coming from mountain biking, you should know that bike fit is a lot more important on road bikes. If you do get it, I would take it to an LBS to get it fitted. Don't be surprised if you need to swap out the stem (and maybe a lighter seat?). Also that 32T cassette looks a little tall for a young rider. I would look into swapping it out for one with a maximum of 25T.


----------



## mtberik

When you do the review, can you comment on the tread on where it will be.


----------



## adjtogo

Yeah, go ahead, swap out the stem, the seat, and cassette. Pay someone to build it for between $80 and $150 or so. Add it all up, and you can just buy a properly fitted road bike in your LBS for about the same price and have a warranty and free tune ups and adjustments


----------



## yogidabear

adjtogo said:


> Yeah, go ahead, swap out the stem, the seat, and cassette. Pay someone to build it for between $80 and $150 or so. Add it all up, and you can just buy a properly fitted road bike in your LBS for about the same price and have a warranty and free tune ups and adjustments


I think you missed that the person buying a BD bike and given this suggestion has a hard time finding stock of bikes in his size where he lives. If that weren't the case then your advice would likely apply.


----------



## adjtogo

There's no other bike shops around in a nearby city? The LBS near him can't order a bike for him? I'm live under a rock, but not a boulder.


----------



## yogidabear

adjtogo said:


> There's no other bike shops around in a nearby city? The LBS near him can't order a bike for him? I'm live under a rock, but not a boulder.


He's in Mexico. Might be different there. I don't live there so I'll take his word for it.


----------



## roadmountain

adjtogo said:


> Yeah, go ahead, swap out the stem, the seat, and cassette. Pay someone to build it for between $80 and $150 or so. Add it all up, and you can just buy a properly fitted road bike in your LBS for about the same price and have a warranty and free tune ups and adjustments


And then sell your unused parts on ebay and recoup all of your expenses.

Also, it will teach you to be self sufficient and handy with a wrench instead of paying a shop $60 to $80 an hour to do work that you could easily do yourself.


----------



## GarzaAlfredo

yogidabear said:


> He's in Mexico. Might be different there. I don't live there so I'll take his word for it.


A friend of mine actually works at a LBS the one who sells Specialized only stuff and he said that all orders made are based on the stock nationwide on a warehouse where they keep the bikes, so if a specific size or model is not on the store nor the warehouse you will need to wait until they replenish the stock.

Anyways I'm eager to receive the bike and start doing some wrenching. Hopefully it will be a good fit, I'm 6'1" and I ordered the 60cm frame.

@*mtberik. I will post the review here just to not open a new thread along with unpacking pictures. Please note that the packing is not the original from the BD warehouse, rather from the guy who got the bike for me in the US and then crossed the border with the bike.*


----------



## roadmountain

BD says their bikes are shipped 90% pre-assembled. The additional assembly seems pretty minor and not very complex: the ability to turn a wrench and maybe add a bit of grease seem to be the only requirements. 

However, there's no telling how well the bike was assembled at the factory, so some recommend you strip down the bike once you get it and build it back up on your own. 

---

I know the best shops are very conscientious about doing proper builds but some are not. 

I think it's worth it to disassemble the bike and learn how to re-build it just for the sake of your own personal edification and also for safety and durability.


----------



## Espo61

*BD Imortal Force, 2011*

Well I figured I'd put my 2 cents worth in...I have bought 2 BD bikes, a hard tail XTR and a Imortal Force road bike, 2011. My LBS could not believe the quality of both bikes. (sold the MTB and now have a fleet of niners). The road bike is great. I've got just over 2,000 miles on it. Upgraded the wheel set to Fulcrum Race Zero's, Carbon seaport, and a new saddle...Nice bike

Forget the money, it's a great bike and the build quality is a 10. You'd be surprised how many "Branded Bikes" come form Asia... many do (you all know this). When you buy a Name brand bike (you all know this too) you are supporting a sales force, Marketing, re-distrubtion, customer service, (fixed costs) huge gov taxes and LBS margin, to name a few and the list goes on a bit more. BD has few stores and a shipping point (TX) and the overhead is much lower. The cash they save is the cash you save.

If BD marketed the heck out of their Brand, were in LBS, and had a sales force and all the other business cost's they would need to charge you more. Their niche is a stream lined business model like dell from 25 years ago had...Sure some of the "Parts" may be a House brand but al the other Branded Bikes do as well...

I like the Brand niner for the dirt but the next MTB will be the Ti hard tail XX sram I will upgrade the Wheelset/Hubs and seat...For the Road the Ti LeChamp will be coming to my home soon.

I tend to buy quality over branded in other items, Like Costco branded stuff....Kirkland. The power of the brand here in the states is strong. If you've ever seen where many items are made, iPhone, iPad, Canon, New Balance Shoes, Bose, nearly every Brand of LED/LCD TV's...the list goes on folks....All laptops are made in CHINA. YOU ALL KNOW THIS. You'd not be so quick to judge a BD bike - You buy based on a comfort that you have.

They do warranty the CF frames, you send it in (the Frame) and they ship you another one. Your out the shipping cost. Fact!

Unless you've ridden a BD Bike be careful not to Judge them. Quality is a moot point (not Moots). They buy USA made Ti which has a higher cost hence a higher selling price with a higher labor cost...and they are great bike too! I choose not to buy Moots cuz I'd rather spend my money on other things. Ti tubes that are used to make other frames come from 2-3 places around the world, do the research and you will be informed.

Anyway, not trying to piss anyone off who rides 9,001 miles per year, I'd say you have a choice when you spend your cash! The most important thing is the motor driving the crank...That would be you !

Stay Vertical out there and carry spare tubes for those that don't!!

Espo!


----------



## GarzaAlfredo

*Espo61*. Yes, Indeed all the new bikes now the majority come from Asia.

My Motobecane Super Strada arrived on Monday, everything looks fine except they forgot to include the clamp of the stem (they I'm referring to the person who made the favour to pass the bike to Mexican border) so the missing piece will be here next week 

Here some pics:

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/1468730_10151948991776861_947447602_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....-9/1911807_10151948991781861_1930597937_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/1530523_10151948991771861_152117571_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....-9/1511063_10151948994926861_1340014260_n.jpg

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...6/10153296_10151949000386861_1716402803_n.jpg

My impression so far is that the bike looks gorgeous, the finish of the white paint is also beautiful. I would glady report back on how it feels.

The rims are real nice, nice rolling but they are not 100% true so I would need to take them to the LBS for tuning.

Also, it is really necessary to dissasemble the bike? I ask regarding the bottom bracket, is it safe to consider that in factory they have greased the casing where the BB goes?
Nice you will get a TI LeChampion, I wanted one too but the cost is simply too high. Hopefully the Super Strada Aluminum frame + carbon fork yield a comfortable ride


----------



## Espo61

*Greese down below...*

I run my bikes out of the box for about 100 mies...then do my own once over, after of course going over the bike prior to riding it...I've never had an issue with ANY bike I have bought new... regardless of brand.

Some folks take it to their LBS for the once over and that's great too! I guess I'm lucky to know enough to do my own set up and maint. on the bikes I run..LBS do get my business but I choose what I go there for....

Stay Vertical Folks, falling only hurts when you contact the ground...

Cheers,

Espo61



GarzaAlfredo said:


> *Espo61*. Yes, Indeed all the new bikes now the majority come from Asia.
> 
> My Motobecane Super Strada arrived on Monday, everything looks fine except they forgot to include the clamp of the stem (they I'm referring to the person who made the favour to pass the bike to Mexican border) so the missing piece will be here next week
> 
> Here some pics:
> 
> https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/1468730_10151948991776861_947447602_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....-9/1911807_10151948991781861_1930597937_n.jpg
> 
> https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/1530523_10151948991771861_152117571_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....-9/1511063_10151948994926861_1340014260_n.jpg
> 
> https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...6/10153296_10151949000386861_1716402803_n.jpg
> 
> My impression so far is that the bike looks gorgeous, the finish of the white paint is also beautiful. I would glady report back on how it feels.
> 
> The rims are real nice, nice rolling but they are not 100% true so I would need to take them to the LBS for tuning.
> 
> Also, it is really necessary to dissasemble the bike? I ask regarding the bottom bracket, is it safe to consider that in factory they have greased the casing where the BB goes?
> Nice you will get a TI LeChampion, I wanted one too but the cost is simply too high. Hopefully the Super Strada Aluminum frame + carbon fork yield a comfortable ride


----------



## MD_007

I have bought a few bikes from here and all were well worth it in the end. Haven't had a problem with any yet. (Fingers crosses that I don't jinx myself).


----------



## Jerry-rigged

adjtogo said:


> Yeah, go ahead, swap out the stem, the seat, and cassette. Pay someone to build it for between $80 and $150 or so. Add it all up, and you can just buy a properly fitted road bike in your LBS for about the same price and have a warranty and free tune ups and adjustments


Most LBS's I talk to will charge you between 85% & Full price for any stems, seat, cassettes, etc, that they suggest you swap. And most of them will then say "stand over the bike, check knee bend, Done." Then you have to take to a fit pro and pay another $200 to get the fit right...


----------



## GarzaAlfredo

An update regarding the Super Strada

Just got it assembled today as the plate that holds the stem was missing from the original packaging.

Here some pics:

https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/1468730_10151948991776861_947447602_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....8/10015040_10151960841381861_2077616630_o.jpg

https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t31.0-8/10003611_10151960841376861_235490517_o.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....-8/10006038_10151960841386861_917160410_o.jpg

https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t31.0-8/1965438_10151960845191861_1026004692_o.jpg

https://scontent-b-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1.0-9/10155740_10151960845186861_806960321_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t31.0-8/1890604_10151960845181861_1224253300_o.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....296/1149001_10151960848366861_390906880_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/1926807_10151948997236861_92850196_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1.0-9/1947416_10151948997231861_102408916_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....0-8/1507252_10151948997226861_348846392_o.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....-9/1526400_10151948994931861_1758162345_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....-9/1511063_10151948994926861_1340014260_n.jpg

https://scontent-b-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/1173624_10151948994921861_54471424_n.jpg

I did a tuneup of the gearing, had to setup the limit screws on both derailleurs. The chain it seems it goes a little bit sideways when turning the cranks. on the left crank arm you can see a kind of O-Ring not properly seated, so I don't know if that should be properly disassembled and checked upon, from turning the cranks it seems they are a little bit too tight but it might be me.

The rims were out of true, I tuned them using the brake pads. I also took it for a spin and so far so good, I still need to get used to the tyre little friction that makes the bike react so fast to input from the handlebars. My impression is that the ride is not so harsh as I've previously thought as originally I was planning to get the LeChampion SL Ti (which BTW are now in preorder all sizes).

I will update once the bottom bracket are checked in a LBS and when I do a proper long distance ride.

So far pleased with the bike, I might ask the LBS also to weight it which I think it is around 9 kilos.


----------



## fnv123

Could you comment on the size of the bike and your height. I am looking at getting this or the nashbar carbon tiagra/105 bike, or Jenson has a couple bike that cost practically the same and are 105. 




GarzaAlfredo said:


> An update regarding the Super Strada
> 
> Just got it assembled today as the plate that holds the stem was missing from the original packaging.
> 
> Here some pics:
> 
> https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/1468730_10151948991776861_947447602_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....8/10015040_10151960841381861_2077616630_o.jpg
> 
> https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t31.0-8/10003611_10151960841376861_235490517_o.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....-8/10006038_10151960841386861_917160410_o.jpg
> 
> https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t31.0-8/1965438_10151960845191861_1026004692_o.jpg
> 
> https://scontent-b-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1.0-9/10155740_10151960845186861_806960321_n.jpg
> 
> https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t31.0-8/1890604_10151960845181861_1224253300_o.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....296/1149001_10151960848366861_390906880_n.jpg
> 
> https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/1926807_10151948997236861_92850196_n.jpg
> 
> https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1.0-9/1947416_10151948997231861_102408916_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....0-8/1507252_10151948997226861_348846392_o.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....-9/1526400_10151948994931861_1758162345_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....-9/1511063_10151948994926861_1340014260_n.jpg
> 
> https://scontent-b-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/1173624_10151948994921861_54471424_n.jpg
> 
> I did a tuneup of the gearing, had to setup the limit screws on both derailleurs. The chain it seems it goes a little bit sideways when turning the cranks. on the left crank arm you can see a kind of O-Ring not properly seated, so I don't know if that should be properly disassembled and checked upon, from turning the cranks it seems they are a little bit too tight but it might be me.
> 
> The rims were out of true, I tuned them using the brake pads. I also took it for a spin and so far so good, I still need to get used to the tyre little friction that makes the bike react so fast to input from the handlebars. My impression is that the ride is not so harsh as I've previously thought as originally I was planning to get the LeChampion SL Ti (which BTW are now in preorder all sizes).
> 
> I will update once the bottom bracket are checked in a LBS and when I do a proper long distance ride.
> 
> So far pleased with the bike, I might ask the LBS also to weight it which I think it is around 9 kilos.


----------

